# General > Birdwatching >  Bird Of Prey:Castletown

## QuinnKC

Has anyone seen a bird of prey in Castletown? I've seen one a few times but never close enough to identify until today.  It was feeding on a dead deer in the woodland and seemed a sort of brown-ish colour. I only saw it as it flew away and saw the back of its wings.  I was thinking maybe a buzzard?

----------


## veekay

The RSPB website will show pictures of all sorts of birds try there

----------

